# Omg Caribe!



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I recieved my caribe!! they look awesome! all are in prestine condition. I "dripped" the bag so that they could gradually get used to my water. The thing im worried about is i accidentally got a few drips of the shipping water in my tank!







I mean just a very small amount... Am i ok? I heard its really bad for your tank. Anyways so far there pretty outgoing exploring there new tank. I might feed a little tonight or just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

dont worry about the few drips of water, keep the lights off till tomorrow and try feeding later on but make sure to remove all the uneaten food out of the tank and when your doing that dont stress the hell out of them with the net; do it stealthily.

and congrats on your new caribe


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on getting them. Shipping water in your tank water is nothing. The only reason i would try not to get much in your tank water as it may be a bit toxic from holding fish for a day, but even if you dumped the whole bag of water in i highly doubt it would hurt anything.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Congrats on getting them. Shipping water in your tank water is nothing. The only reason i would try not to get much in your tank water as it may be a bit toxic from holding fish for a day, but even if you dumped the whole bag of water in i highly doubt it would hurt anything.


X2.... You'll be fine. Man post some pix of those beast when they have a chance to settle in.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations. Oh...and the plural form of cariba is cariba


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Congratulations. Oh...and the plural form of cariba is cariba


Ya just gave me an idea for a thread...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

alright! I plan on breaking off a small piece of tilapia late and see what happens. That brings up a good ? with lighting. I go to school from 7:45-2:40 when would you have the lights on and off?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Lights are for your viewing pleasure so 3pm till 11pm would be a good start.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

so they get 8 hrs of light and 16hrs of darkness?!?!? I thought they needed 12 hrs light 12 hrs dark


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^^^^^ 
Bump


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

At least 6 hrs, I would not do more than 12 b/c on algae. Your choice, although keep it consistent.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

They don't need light at all, and since you have zero plants the lights act as nothing more than for your viewing.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

they can live in the dark all the time happily??


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes and no. they'll still have some light from outside the tank during the day. i've read that consistence in lighting helped their grow a bit since it helped regulating their system...

dunno how true is that, but i wouldn't let them in complete dark all the time. still, just low light will make them more comfortable than strong HQI lighting!

i'd go with a solo 40w or a 70w HQI for the look of it plugged on a timer from 14h00 to 22h00, but that's me

good luck with them!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

there will be very little light in my basement when the light is off. I plan on szetting the timer for 2-11pm


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

You'll be fine with that timer setting. The P's will most likely be more active during the day when you're gone. IMO they love the low lighting time of the tank. If you run the lights anymore you will end up with nasty algea growth.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

HGI said:


> They don't need light at all, and since you have zero plants the lights act as nothing more than for your viewing.


I have read otherwise, I agree that they will not die but from what I recall of the article it messes up their internal day/night schedule...think if you were kept in darkness your whole life; you wouldn't die but it would be at least a little detrimental to your overall health, IMHO.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new fish! Post some pics when you can!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> They don't need light at all, and since you have zero plants the lights act as nothing more than for your viewing.


I have read otherwise, I agree that they will not die but from what I recall of the article it messes up their internal day/night schedule...think if you were kept in darkness your whole life; you wouldn't die but it would be at least a little detrimental to your overall health, IMHO.
[/quote]
I dont bother to light my tanks unless they have plants. They receive daily indirect light from 2 big room windows.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

I dont use lights on any of my 4 tanks,have no plants so no need.The light from the window is enough for me to see them


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

The point being they do have light direct or indirect


----------

